# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  EE.UU.: guía sobre el etiquetado de la miel

## Polinizaciones

*EE.UU.: guía sobre el etiquetado de la miel* Posted By paula On Viernes, 11 de abril del 2014 @ 7:55 AM In Apicultura | Comments Disabled *La FDA publicó una guía preliminar recordándole a la industria alimentaria que la miel y sus productos no deben ser rotulados falsamente o adulterados. El correcto etiquetado de la miel y sus productos garantiza a los consumidores el contenido para que puedan elegir entre los productos disponibles.*Según esta guía, las empresas de alimentos y los productores que agregan edulcorantes a la miel tienen el deber de informar a los consumidores etiquetando sus productos como una mezcla. Sólo los fabricantes que no agregan azúcar, jarabe de maíz u otros edulcorantes pueden etiquetar sus productos como miel pura.La importancia de esta guía voluntaria reside en que, según las estimaciones del gobierno, los estadounidenses consumen más de 180 millones de kilos de miel cada año, de los cuales 113 millones de kilos son importados de otros países, incluyendo Brasil y México. La FDA detiene regularmente las importaciones de miel y las pone a prueba después de encontrar edulcorantes añadidos sin etiquetar, tales como la caña de azúcar y el jarabe de maíz o residuos de medicamentos como el cloranfenicol o fluoroquinolonas.En el análisis de la base de datos la USA Pharmacopeial Convention (USP) de 2012 sobre factores de riesgo de fraude alimentario, la miel figura como uno de los siete ingredientes alimentarios más probables de sufrir adulteración intencional o motivada por temas económicos. Según la Federación Estadounidense de Apicultores, los precios de la miel aumentaron a un nivel récord durante 2013, a USD 4,67 por kilogramo, un 6% más de los USD 4,38 por kg de 2012.Esta guía preliminar aparece casi tres años después de que la FDA negó una petición en 2006 de la Federación Norteamericana de Apicultura y de varias otras asociaciones relacionadas con la miel solicitando que la FDA adopte una norma estadounidense de identidad para la miel basado en el estándar revisado por la Comisión del Codex Alimentarius para la miel de 2001. La FDA rechazó dicha petición porque no proporcionaba fundamentos razonables para que adoptar la norma del Codex para la miel. El proyecto de orientaciones emitido hoy aborda los problemas de etiquetado pertinentes a esta petición y refuerza las leyes y las regulaciones a la industria.El plazo para hacer comentarios sobre esta guía preliminar vence dentro de 60 días desde la publicación en el Registro Federal anunciando la disponibilidad de la dirección del proyecto.  Los comentarios electrónicos pueden ser enviados a www.regulations.gov. Los comentarios por escrito pueden ser enviados a la división de gestión de Docket (HFA-305), Food and Drug Administration, 5630 Fishers Lane, Room1061, Rockville, MD 20852.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: Artículo: Minag lanza hoy guía de flora de lomas costeras de Lima Artículo: Digesa recibirá sugerencias sobre etiquetado de uso de ácidos grasos trans en alimentos OFERTA LLANTAS TRIPLE GUIA Guía de identificación de plagas que afectan a la papa en la zona andina Guía de identificación de plagas que afectan a la papa en la zona andina

----------

